# The Heritage School



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

I know the Heritage school and other English private schools have been discussed a number of times on here, but the posts are quite old now and I would like to have more up to date knowledge or thoughts about the schools. We are re-locating in the summer (we are English, but my father in law is Cypriot and we have a massive amount of family in the Zygi/Maroni area). We will be putting our son who is 10 in one of the private schools. Have had excellent feedback on Foleys (waiting for confirmation as to whether there is still is a waiting list, which I am positive there is) and Logos, but can not find anything on the Heritage other than mixed views....their website is appalling which doesn't bode well. If anyone could help it would really be appreciated.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There's also The Grammar School worth checking out: The Grammar School

Foley's has always had a waiting list. There's also The American Academy: American Academy - Article::Home


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Also I would warn against Logos school unless religion is important to you.


----------

